# Sono stato bloccato dalla donna più bella nel mondo



## LadyYank

Sono stato bloccato dalla donna piu bella nel mondo, occhi sono allineare lo sto della finestra lanima.

I tried to translate this using the dictionary and could not make sense of it at all. Any help (even a rough translation) would be greatly appreciated. Thank you!

~Catherine


----------



## lsp

Hi LY, welcome to WR. Was this handwritten or SMS, by any chance? There are some mistakes in the Italian, so it would help to know if it was written by an Italian, if we have handwriting or abbreviations to consider....that kind of thing.

Just so you're not in total suspense...
Something about being blocked (stopped dead in his tracks, kind of blocked) by the most beautiful woman in the world... and something else about the eyes being the windows of the soul.


----------



## LadyYank

Thank you for the welcome. The above quote was in an e-mail, so it was not handwritten. The person who wrote it was born in Italy (Tuscany? somewhere that St. Philomena's body is buried in a cathedral there?), speaks Italian, parents were directly from there etc., although the person who wrote it has been in the United States (East Coast) for many years. As far as punctuation, I typed it here exactly as I recieved it. If there are mistakes in the Italian, that might explain why I couldn't make it make sense with the dictionary on this site. 
I hope that helped a little. Let me know if there's anything else I can do to help with the translation. Thanks again!


----------



## lsp

I'm stumped, but wait for the time difference to allow Italians to take a crack at deciphering it!


----------



## LadyYank

I'm sorry about stumping you!  But thank you for the help thus far. I will wait and hope that the native Italians can help me a wee bit.


----------



## lsp

Your friend is from Mugnano del Cardinale, Province of Avellino, Region Campania. Well, that's where Filomena's cathedral and final resting place are, anyway.


----------



## LadyYank

Mugnano; that was it! Thank you.


----------



## Juri

In such situation, it can  really happen to be blocked.Why not?
"Ogni bocca divien tremando muta", as Dante wrote.


----------



## lsp

Juri said:
			
		

> In such situation, it can  really happen to be blocked.Why not?
> "Ogni bocca divien tremando muta", as Dante wrote.


who said no?


----------



## Elisa68

_Sono stato bloccato_ means _I was stopped/blocked by the most beautiful woman in the world_.( I think in a figurative way. Maybe he couldn't leave a place because of her or something like this.) But the rest of the sentence, as lsp said, doesn't make sense at all, I am sorry!


----------



## sweet_cate

LadyYank said:
			
		

> Sono stato bloccato dalla donna piu bella nel mondo, occhi sono allineare lo sto della finestra lanima.
> 
> I tried to translate this using the dictionary and could not make sense of it at all. Any help (even a rough translation) would be greatly appreciated. Thank you!
> 
> ~Catherine


 
Scusa ma la seconda parte della frase è incomprensibile.

Sono solo parole in italiano scritte alla rinfusa sembra, senza nessuna collocazione grammaticale o di sintassi.

Puoi controllare se hai trascritto bene ciò che hai letto magari?

Scritto così non riesco proprio ad aiutarti...

Ciao.


----------



## TimeHP

_Sono stato bloccato dalla donna piu bella nel mondo, occhi sono allineare lo sto della finestra lanima._

_Sono stato bloccato dalla più bella donna del mondo_ ha un senso
Della seconda parte si potrebbe cambiare qualcosa e verrebbe fuori: _gli occhi sono la finestra dell'anima. _
Ma manca comunque la connessione tra le due frasi...
Sembra che manchi una frase o che si sia stato un _copia e incolla_ venuto male.
Ciao


----------



## uinni

TimeHP said:
			
		

> _Sono stato bloccato dalla donna piu bella nel mondo, occhi sono allineare lo sto della finestra lanima._
> 
> _Sono stato bloccato dalla più bella donna del mondo_ ha un senso
> Della seconda parte si potrebbe cambiare qualcosa e verrebbe fuori: _gli occhi sono la finestra dell'anima. _
> Ma manca comunque la connessione tra le due frasi...
> Sembra che manchi una frase o che si sia stato un _copia e incolla_ venuto male.
> Ciao


 
Sembra piuttosto una malformata traduzione automatica "inglese-italiano", in cui "sono stato bloccato" potrebbe derivare da "I got stuck in(to)" = "aver preso una cotta"...

Uinni


----------



## ElaineG

> "I got stuck in(to)" = "aver preso una cotta"...


 

Attenzione.  Non diciamo mai "I got stuck in(to)" per "aver preso una cotta" per una donna! Suona piuttosto indecente.

Puoi dire "I am stuck _on_ you" per "aver preso una cotta per te".

Ma secondo me, "I got stuck on the most beautiful woman...." non ha molto senso o in inglese o in italiano


----------



## LadyYank

Thank you for all the replies. If I understood Italian, it would help me to understand some of the replies better, but the feedback is appreciated irregardless. 
So far, I understand that there is something about being "stopped in his tracks" (one version anyhow), and perhaps something about eyes as well?

~Catherine


----------



## uinni

ElaineG said:
			
		

> Attenzione.  Non diciamo mai "I got stuck in(to)" per "aver preso una cotta" per una donna! Suona piuttosto indecente.


Ahimè, è quello che suggerisce il Garzanti...  Chissà che figurine ci farebbe fare...


			
				ElaineG said:
			
		

> Puoi dire "I am stuck _on_ you" per "aver preso una cotta per te".
> 
> Ma secondo me, "I got stuck on the most beautiful woman...." non ha molto senso o in inglese o in italiano


Questa non la capisco; perché se significa "mi sono preso una cotta per la donna più bella del mondo", non ha senso dirlo? Puoi essere più chiara? Thanx.

Uinni


----------



## ElaineG

Oops.  Sorry, we do that some times -- get carried away and forget the audience.  Here are some of the replies you got:



> Della seconda parte si potrebbe cambiare qualcosa e verrebbe fuori: _gli occhi sono la finestra dell'anima. _
> Ma manca comunque la connessione tra le due frasi...
> Sembra che manchi una frase o che si sia stato un _copia e incolla_ venuto male.
> Ciao


 
For the second part, we could change something and we would get:  the eyes are the windows of the soul.  But the connection between the two phrases is lacking in any event.  It seems that a phrase is lacking or that it was a "cut and paste" that came out badly.


----------



## TimeHP

Forse hai ragione, Uinni.

Ma la seconda parte mi ricorda molto quel detto:

gli occhi son dell'anima la finestra
...occhi sono (allineare lo sto) della finestra lanima

Per quanto riguarda _sono stato bloccato, non_ potrebbe essere derivato anche da _captivate, che vuol dire sia incantare che fermare, fare prigioniero?_
Le possibilità sono molteplici. 
Ciao


----------



## ElaineG

Another one:



> Scusa ma la seconda parte della frase è incomprensibile.
> 
> Sono solo parole in italiano scritte alla rinfusa sembra, senza nessuna collocazione grammaticale o di sintassi.
> 
> Puoi controllare se hai trascritto bene ciò che hai letto magari?
> 
> Scritto così non riesco proprio ad aiutarti...


 
Excuse me, but the second part of the phrase is incomprehensible. It seems be just Italian words, written in a jumble, without any grammatical or syntactical connection.

Can you check if you have correctly transcribed what you read?

Written as it is, I can't help you....


----------



## LadyYank

Thank you, Elaine. That helped. To Sweet Cate, I do apologize about the seeming jumble of the second portion of what was writted, but I have checked and double-checked the quote to make sure I had it typed here correctly, and it was. Word for word, that is how I recieved it. 

~Catherine


----------



## ElaineG

> Questa non la capisco; perché se significa "mi sono preso una cotta per la donna più bella del mondo", non ha senso dirlo? Puoi essere più chiara? Thanx.


 
It's just a strange way of saying it; "stuck on you" is an old-fashioned phrase, honored in song lyrics and the like, but in general "stuck" is not a very romantic word, significa "bloccato."  I guess I can accept, "I _am_ stuck _on_ the most beautiful woman in the world..."  

It's the "sono _stato_ bloccato _dalla_" (I was blocked by/got stuck because of) that's throwing me: It sounds like she got in his way when he was trying to drive somewhere!  Well, maybe she did and that's how they met, or maybe, as you suggest, an automatic translator has played a rather clumsy cupid here.


----------



## Tommaso Gastaldi

Proviamo con la telepatia  :


I have been captured by the most attractive woman in the world, whose eyes are like a window to the soul.




			
				LadyYank said:
			
		

> Sono stato bloccato dalla donna piu bella nel mondo, occhi sono allineare lo sto della finestra lanima.
> 
> I tried to translate this using the dictionary and could not make sense of it at all. Any help (even a rough translation) would be greatly appreciated. Thank you!
> 
> ~Catherine


----------



## You little ripper!

Could the last part be, "My eyes are aligned to the windows of your soul"?


----------



## Tommaso Gastaldi

If it makes sense in english, it is compatible with those pieces of words...
(i think you should imagine a sweet and poetic expression that an american could have likely formulated. For me it is very hard to guess ....)



			
				Charles Costante said:
			
		

> Could the last part be, "My eyes are aligned to the windows of your soul"?


----------



## You little ripper!

Tommaso Gastaldi said:
			
		

> If it makes sense in english, it is compatible with those pieces of words...
> (i think you should imagine a sweet and poetic expression that an american could have likely formulated. For me it is very hard to guess ....)


If "the eyes are the windows of the soul" then what that means is that "my soul is aligned with yours".


----------



## Tommaso Gastaldi

I got lost. 

I would understand that my eyes and my woman's eyes are aligned (I am looking into her eyes and viceversa).
But should not this be the case since, if I remember well, we are talking
of an email (?)

 


			
				Charles Costante said:
			
		

> If "the eyes are the windows of the soul" then what that means is that "my soul is aligned with yours".


----------



## You little ripper!

Tommaso Gastaldi said:
			
		

> I got lost.
> 
> I would understand that my eyes and my woman's eyes are aligned (I am looking into her eyes and viceversa).
> But should not this be the case since, if I remember well, we are talking
> of an email (?)


I don't really think it matters that it's an email because he's really using the "eyes" figuratively as the "windows of the soul".
 I meant "souls aligning" in the sense of "harmonizing" or "synchronizing".


----------



## Tommaso Gastaldi

"Align" sounds a little too geometrical for sentimental talking. It would help to know if LadyYank's fiance is a mathematican or a physicist


----------



## You little ripper!

Tommaso Gastaldi said:
			
		

> "Align" sounds a little too geometrical for sentimental talking. It would help to know if LadyYank's fiance is a mathematican or a physicist


Doesn't "allineare" mean "align"?  "Allineare" is what is used in the original post.


----------



## LadyYank

I am following this with quite a bit of interest. But Tommaso, I must step in briefly to say that I am not affianced/engaged. I am, however, finding it more likely that the gentleman in question (from whom I recieved the quote currently under interpretation) was speaking of the eyes being the windows to her soul. From what I know of him, this sounds more along the lines of something he would say.

~Catherine


----------



## Tommaso Gastaldi

That is what I understood and is reflected in my proposal (see #23)

Do you feel that could be close enought to his feeling?


For Charles. Yes Align is the word. But, in this context, to me is so hard
to fit that I have assumed it to be a "automatic translator artefact"
(can i say that?).

The gentlemam, I assume, has placed his sentence in an automatic translator, possibly with some letter missing somewhere, and the translation might have come out as what we see...

Overall the meaning should be quite clear however. There should be no doubt he wishes to express a tender feeling about LadyYank...



			
				LadyYank said:
			
		

> I am following this with quite a bit of interest. But Tommaso, I must step in briefly to say that I am not affianced/engaged. I am, however, finding it more likely that the gentleman in question (from whom I recieved the quote currently under interpretation) was speaking of the eyes being the windows to her soul. From what I know of him, this sounds more along the lines of something he would say.
> 
> ~Catherine


----------

